# Sound Driver Won't Install After Re-Install of XP



## Shadeax (Apr 14, 2005)

i have a Dell Dimension 4600 with Windows XP
after installing XP, service pack 1 and 2, all the windows updates, and all the drivers from the dell resource cd except the audio one, the computer wont talk to the speakers, i cant play music or sounds

on the Dell Resource CD, it has a "Analog Devices 198x Integrated Audio Driver"... when i extract it and install it, it says "driver not found, restart and install again"

anyone know what i should do?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

try right clicking on my computer select properties, then select hardware tab and below that should be device manager

what do you see there? are there any entries with yello " ! " or yellow " ? " can you take a screen shot for us? do this by clicking the Prnt Scrn button on keyboard.

from there i can beter understand and assist better

or you can also check under sounds entry and uninstall everythign that you see there and restart the computer

then once you restart windows will find new hardware and use the wizard to search automatically for the drivers on the CD 

hope this helps


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*apology for the double post*

try right clicking on the ones that show up in other and select update driver. put in your audio cd and let windows search for drivers. if it does not find them repeat the process only this time select to find the driver yourself and chosoe one or both of the following

1. navigate to the correct driver folder on the cd

2. or navigate to the inf folder in X:\Windows where X is your master driver. usually C:\

if this still does not work insert your motherboard driver CD or your restore cd that you may have and let windows search from there if nothing repeat #1 above.

if still this does not work check the Bios to make sure onboard audio is not enabled.

also check your speacker settings and make sure you do not have digital output if your speakers do not support it.

-----------------

to check unselect digital output

go into control panel then into sounds then click speaker volume

this will bring up the master volume control click options then select advanced options
click the advaced button that now shows up

make sure digital out put is not checked.

and make sure in master volume control all items are not muted. so unmute all the ones that show up muted. hope this helps...


----------

